# Vomiting 6 week old pup.....



## Mongoose11 (29 January 2013)

One of my Mum's litter of labs has been being sick and then eating it for a few days, it usually comes back up once more and then goes down and stays down. He also makes some windy/gulpy noises while eating. Bet advised to feed alone so that he didn't bolt it down but still happening, has gone on to tuna and rice as advised by the vet but he is going in tomorrow to be checked up.

Any experience or advice? Poor baby


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 January 2013)

Have you tried hand feeding, so you can slow his pace, to see if that makes any difference?

Or spread his food on a large plate/tray, so he can't gulp it all in one go.


----------



## Aru (29 January 2013)

How long has he been on solid food?
What food is he getting? How much how often and what consistency is it..soft or hard etc..
How long after food does he vomit....
what does the vomit look like.....digested food.undigested food? foamy? just bile?
When did you notice it initially? 

There are many many causes of vomiting in pups and dogs could be anything from a sensitivity to the food hes getting, a stomach bug to obstruction or an issue in the bowels..so there are many causes and your vet will be ruling each in and out when he meets the pup ....but if solid food has been just introduced lately I would be looking for an xray to rule out an issue with his oesophagus or in very rare cases a heart issue.Both of these can cause occasional regugitation at this age....


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 January 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. They have been having solid food since about 4.5 weeks as mother didn't seem to be keeping them satisfied. Food was completely liquidisers at first but is now left wet and mushy but more of a paste with a few lumps in.... So drier now but not kibble.

He is being sick soon after eating, within a couple of minutes... I think they are being fed four times a day but I am not sure how much exactly. The vomit looks pretty much the same as when it went in. First noticed four days ago, not dehydrated and keeps food down after it has come up. No other issues, poo is normal.


----------



## Aru (29 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			Thanks for the replies guys. They have been having solid food since about 4.5 weeks as mother didn't seem to be keeping them satisfied. Food was completely liquidisers at first but is now left wet and mushy but more of a paste with a few lumps in.... So drier now but not kibble.

He is being sick soon after eating, within a couple of minutes... I think they are being fed four times a day but I am not sure how much exactly. The vomit looks pretty much the same as when it went in. First noticed four days ago, not dehydrated and keeps food down after it has come up. No other issues, poo is normal.
		
Click to expand...

Thats regurgitation rather than true vomiting then by the sounds of things unfortunately. 
The food isnt actually getting as far as the stomach to be changed and digested and comes back up almost unchanged. There is very little gagging or signs of nausea of discomfort just food returning back up with little effort in regurgitation.

If it is that generally its an issue some way along the oesophagus...the food pipe to the stomach..common reasons are a sensitive area or a restriction or in some cases an abnormality where it is to enlarge and not responding correctly to stimulation(megaoesphagus) Issues with regurgitation that are usually seen as pups this age as they are coming off liquids to more solid food.Liquid goes down easily where there are restrictions changing to solids highlights the issues.

If your vet is worried I would highly advise an xray to rule out megaosophagus and rare heart issues that can cause this.Also important to break it to you now but a pup with theses issue may not be sellable as they are lifelong conditions that need to be carefully managed.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 January 2013)

I don't have any experience of puppies this age and changing to food from milk. However, our dog (wel my parents) is like this if she eats anything too fatty. She will stuff it down quite happily and then, within a couple of minutes (well less I guess), she will pull her 'vomit face' andit'll come back up again! If she then eats it it will go down no problems.

It is only quite fatty food stuffs she has this reaction with - ie certain dog treats/feed, even bits of sausage she has been given before has resulted in this reaction.

Just a thought I guess.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 January 2013)

Possibly reflux due to malformation of oesophageal tract if he's vomiting very soon after eating. My fil's dog had to eat liquidised food at an elevated level. 

I would try feeding by hand as advised (from above) or revert to liquidised.


----------

